# Lido Key Beach Fishing



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

With the weather being what it has been and the water temps in the 70's...there may be snook on the beaches. I've heard of people seeing them already.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

It's always worth walking the beach and flipping something in the surf... even if all you get is a ladyfish bite. I've stayed on Longboat Key a few times and always caught Jacks, Ladyfish, and/or Snook walking the beach at sunrise.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

great, thanks a lot. Will bring the 7 wt. and walk the beach early. Appreciate it.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Definitely - even if it's just ladyfish and jacks, you'll still have fun with that 7. Bonus Snook, Macks, etc are a possibility. It'll be a morning well spent in any case.


----------



## david_corbin (Aug 24, 2011)

EasternGlow said:


> great, thanks a lot. Will bring the 7 wt. and walk the beach early. Appreciate it.


chart/white clouser last 150 yards before the wall @ new pass (north end) on incoming....early.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

And the "Old Salty Dog" is worth an afternoon for a cold one and fish sammich... (Across the street from Mote Labs...


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Great, thanks guys. Will do all of that.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

You are better off fishing in the deeper cuts along the basses (still on a beach) on either end of the Key. No snook, but the other species like the other guys mentioned. Also, you can rent a yak down at the county park area at the SE end of the island. The area is known for mangrove tunnels and outside of them (east side), you can slam on the fly. 7wt would be perfect!


----------

